# MECA 3X Alabama State Finals - Florence, AL



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

MECA Events

Anybody showing up? Ill be there doing an exhibition entry with my new SQ build that ill post in the build logs soon.


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

This Sunday, be there!!


----------

